# West German Showlines



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

I currently own a working line Shepherd and will be bringing home a West German Showline pup in a month. I have done a lot of research on the differences between the lines, spoken to breeders and am in love with the temperaments of his dam and sire. Still, I would love to hear from showline owners here about what to expect. I decided to go with a German showline because I wanted a dog with a bit less drive than the working lines, but still very active and protective. Plus, they're just downright gorgeous! I'm excited to experience the showline after having raised up a working line. 

I plan on doing Obedience, Rally, Barn Hunt and maybe Dock Diving with him.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on your new pup! I am no expert, am not a breeder or a show person - just a pet owner. My first shepherd was showline, very friendly with all family members, more aloof with neighbors and the kid's friends. Barked at any vehicle coming in the driveway, was protective until we told him it was okay. Just moderately active. My second shepherd came from hobby breeder, and she was working line, which I was not totally aware of ( my fault for not asking more questions and doing more research). She was gorgeous and downright brilliant, the star of her obedience classes. But she was SO intense, and had a very high prey drive. She was not safe around my smaller dogs or the cats at all. She was much more dog than I could handle, and her breeder did take her back and placed her in a home with a vet tech student. She is doing well. My girl now is WGSL, and she is Fantastic! Very intelligent, friendly with us, velcro to my side all the time ( even tries to walk into the shower with me!), aloof but benevolent with our company, loves loves loves the neighbor kids, barks to alert us with any activity, is good with my other dogs ( after an adjustment period), and is moderate in activity level. Her prey drive is pretty high - she caught a bird that flew into the House and dispatched it to heaven. She is the perfect fit for us, as a retired couple.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

My first GSD was working line, and I currently have a WGSL male. He's a really good fit for us and our household. My working line dog was quite serious, even as a puppy, and it took him a month or so to bond with the family, but once he did, the bond was very strong. I kind of had to teach him to lighten up and be goofy once in a while. My WGSL is much goofier, eager to please, a fast learner, wonderful with my toddler, and makes me look good in our classes. He is stable and social in public. I can take him anywhere. He especially enjoys attention from kids. He can run all day, but has a good off switch (especially now that he is more mature). He behaves well around other leashed or controlled dogs (I'm not a big fan of dog parks, except when practicing our obedience outside the fence). I loved my working line dog, and hope to have another someday, but for right now my WGSL is a good fit for our household.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

My Kaiser is a WGSL. He is only 4.5 months old so still waiting to see how he will turn out.
He is very clever, loves doing his training... do something new with him 3 times and he's got it. 
He loves all kids, adults and other dogs - but he is a baby still so we will see if this changes.
He is most active in the mornings and the evenings and then sleeps all day which suits us fine as we are out at school and work.
He has been great in public - walks well, sits nicely at restaurants whilst we eat. He has never appeared timid or scared (apart from being scared of a big Buddha statue for week, but he got over that  )


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

I must have really gotten lucky. I just got my WGWL on Saturday and he has a low drive. He is working out perfectly as a service dog for me and I couldn't be happier with him. Maybe it was the extensive training he was put through - probably - because he has an off switch in our home as soon as we walk in the door. On the other hand he will lay down for 2 hours at a restaurant no problem. He does get a lot of mental exercise daily along with lots of walking, etc. I think the service work he does daily is what wears him out  But he is happy to work and we do spend a lot of time off leash walking also.

He isn't crazy about elevators as I found out yesterday and he got really amped up once we got off the elevator.

I have noticed that he gets amped up a lot when walking in the dark whether it be at night or before the sun rises. He is very alert to his surroundings and if he sees something he doesn't like he emits this low growl. But at the same time he is totally under my control.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I am very much a WL person, though I have had and do currently have WGSLs. My current show line came in as a quasi rescue--her owner decided not to keep either of his two dogs anymore. His stated reasons turned out not to be entirely accurate, so we'll never know. She's eight and amazingly healthy with a sweet temperament. Extremely smart and biddable. Supposedly, she has had IPO training, but it's clear to my trainer and me that she is not an IPO dog. She is a wonderful house dog, however. Her only flaw is her dog aggression, which looks like so much hot air. I found her right here on this board, actually.

My current puppy is Czech, so by definition he is WL. I don't believe there has ever been a Czech show line, but I could be wrong. He has excellent drive, focus and biddability along with solid nerves. He also has an off switch and can chill in the house. He is a very easy pup to handle, helping to dispel the myths about WLs. His sociability is off the charts which comes through his mom. He's athletic and super smart. He excels in his IPO training and loves it. He shows great *joy in the work*.

As for the WGSLs--when it comes to drive, you can't really generalize. There is a lot of variation among the pups in one litter, let alone among dogs from different bloodlines. Breeders should be breeding to *preserve* working ability, not trying to breed it out!

One of life's true bargains, if you're looking for a pet, is the less drivey pup out of a good WGSL breeding. You get a well bred dog whose parents have had their health clearances.

I've had one WGSL with really nice drive. None of the others were SCH prospects. The drivey male I had was a complete maniac who could not be off leash indoors until he was five.

My WLs with only one exception, have been excellent in the house. 

Where the big differences between WGSL and WGWL show up is in nerves and hardness. The WLs tend to be harder and have stronger nerves. Note that police K9s are usually WLs. That's in departments that still use GSDs rather than Mals or Dutchies. Again, that's a generalization. Due to poor breeding practices, nervebags turn up in all bloodlines.

The term *hardness* is largely misunderstood. A hard dog is a resilient one. Dogs can be 'hard to the man, soft to the handler'; meaning sensitive to the handler but tough toward a genuine threat. An overly handler sensitive dog wilts and shuts down in the face of a strong correction. At the other end of the hardness scale are the dogs who resist and come up leash to bite during a correction.

And again, drive levels will vary among pups in a litter. There are plenty of WL pups with lower to medium drives. And there are also pups who don't show you there stuff till later and some need work at drive development to bring out what they have.

There seems to be a mistaken notion that WLs=Mals.

So not true.

Show lines are not the only source of good companion dogs. They are lovely and their looks have wide appeal. Just watch out for nerve issues. I actually heard a *breeder* say she didn't think a pet needed 'all that much nerve'. WTH?! Has she never met a toddler? Weak nerved dogs are often unsafe dogs who panic in non threatening situations and may react defensively.

The OP mentioned wanted a dog who is 'protective'. A good GSD of any stripe will be territorial enough to alarm bark. As for physically protecting the handler---that requires the right DNA and extensive expert training. It would be the exception to find a show line with sufficient drive, nerves and hardness to train for personal protection. Uncommon, but not impossible. It has happened. But, if you want a personal protection dog, show lines would be the wrong way to go.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

melissajancie said:


> I must have really gotten lucky. I just got my WGWL on Saturday and he has a low drive. He is working out perfectly as a service dog for me and I couldn't be happier with him. Maybe it was the extensive training he was put through - probably - because he has an off switch in our home as soon as we walk in the door. On the other hand he will lay down for 2 hours at a restaurant no problem. He does get a lot of mental exercise daily along with lots of walking, etc. I think the service work he does daily is what wears him out  But he is happy to work and we do spend a lot of time off leash walking also.
> 
> He isn't crazy about elevators as I found out yesterday and he got really amped up once we got off the elevator.
> 
> I have noticed that he gets amped up a lot when walking in the dark whether it be at night or before the sun rises. He is very alert to his surroundings and if he sees something he doesn't like he emits this low growl. But at the same time he is totally under my control.


The off switch was actually factory installed. It's a wonderful thing to have! Good training taught your dog impulse control which is essential for all dogs.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I went from having american line to WGSL. All of my AL were mellower easier as pups with lower drive. My WGSL has higher drive has more stable temperament with nerves of steel. Requires more mental and physical stimulation.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We had WGSL before my current two who are working lines and a mix between showlines and working lines.

We were very lucky as our last two WGSL had a good amount of drive for IPO and agility. Temperament was excellent, solid dogs with hardness, good active aggression and able to be a part of the daily family life. Health was great.

If I cod replicate my last WGSL I probably would have another. Sadly, I don't think her type is common anymore.

Currently have a Czech/DDR/WG working line and my show/working mix with a new Czech puppy on the way in just a few short months (pup related to Zetti's male through sire).


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Our boy is WGSL and he works great...when he wants to. He is just like my husband, pouring great effort into what he enjoys and using economy of energy for things not as interesting. He is confident and strong with a good sense of humor (you can't convince me dogs can't play jokes on us). He is curious and yes, can be protective. And he is gorgeous. He literally stops traffic. OK, hubby doesn't stop traffic with his looks...the comparison ends there. 

For IPO you will have to find something that is very valuable to your dog to get the focus you want. Food did not do it for us. Toys work better for holding my boy's attention.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We have presently have a two year old asl and a 6 month old wgsl. We have had a wl - karat in the past who lived till he was 12 years old. He was a pre engagement gift from my husband. He was 2 years old and trained we had no kids and I always wanted a dog like karat and the opportunity arose. I'm fan of all the lines which each so different. our working line was a incredibley calm in house and not hectic in anyway. Strong controlled drive. Karat completely ignored other dogs/animals/ other people as if they did not exist. very strong nerve, aloof, so disciplined well trained was incredibly confident and serious dog. He was a great dog always make me feel safe walking or going anywhere. We owned three cats which he completely ignored. Karat helped me find one of the cats that hid behind our washing machine on the wall during moving time. He liked his own space and gave the funny eye when it was invaded. Nail trims and ear cleanings were tough. Over the years as we seemed to have soften him up but still could never have get him to sleep in our bed-lol. So lucky to had owned such a incredible dog and to share our life with-such good memories. 

We always said when the kids were older -I would have more time and energy to share we would get want to get another German Shepherd. . I wanted a trained older dog like Karat but with now kids we opted to get a puppy. Since I would be training this pup we decided to get a asl -Max who is presently 2 years old-which I find different. I am crazy about this dog though he is teaching me much. 

Max's demeanor is sweet, affectionate and charming and wants to be in the middle of all the family action not just watching but part of the action -which can be a pain in the butt even though i do love that most about him. Every morning I wake my daughter up who ignores her alarm clock and Max will wake from a dead sleep and follow me to my daughter's room every morning and will jump on her bed and give her kisses he does not miss a morning- he hates when the kids leave for school. Even though he lacks some discipline he is easily trained and incredibley smart I feel I do run out of things to teach him. Max is dog reactive. He is watchful of people and suscpcious of certain people. Close friends and family members he is a nusance with affection and gets excited when welcoming and such. Max has a very protective nature. I feel safe with him. He is incredibly active and is quite in the house. He will let me subtly know with glaring looks though if he might die if he does not get his training session mixed in with a game of fetching of the ball. He has a strong prey drive and he has a great nose. His favorite game is playing hide and seek with the kids. We are doing sheep herding and Noseworks and still waiting to do tracking i also would be interested trailing. 

Our pup Luna is a wgsl. The only line we did not have. Max keeps us very busy and active so I felt a wgsl would be a good match for us. Luna is still a pup so we learning about her. The first night we brought her home she did not even cry in the crate. When we took Luna for a car ride crated in the back and she would be so quiet it would be easy to forget she was there. She is super sweet , incredibly affectionate , social and loves kids. She is very disciplined I noticed that as a young pup and a fast learner. An easy puppy and seems more independent. Easiest pup doing her nails she took to the dremel right away almost seems to enjoy getting fussed over. Luna is pup so tireless but does know how to quiet down. Luna fit right in on day one and also made the transition and change easy for everyone. We are starting nose works with her in a few weeks. Max and Luna get along incredibly well and enjoy watching them have fun together. 

We also all live peacefully with a 7lb chihuahua one cat a bunny and parakeets.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Loving all the feedback and posts and its reinforcing what I've read and been told about the WGSL. The litter I'm getting my pup from is 10 puppies with 7 males, so I've got a lot to choose from and will be looking for a boy that has good drive but isn't over the top. The sire is a solid working dog and competes in schutzhund, I've seen him work and he's got the temperament I want. Good drive but also a great family dog. 

My WL has crazy drive and I love her for it. She doesn't stop until her task is complete and is very responsive to food and toy rewards. She'll chase a ball until she collapses. But she's also stellar in the home and so gentle with kids and small dogs. She will be a great big sister and show the pup the ropes. I kind of feel like I got everything I wanted in a WL so why get another just yet? I'm sure I'll have another one on down the line (there will always be at least one, if not two Shepherds in my home), but I'm excited to experience the WGSL.

Plus, the lines this pup comes from are filled with show stoppers. Great dogs, lots of well known producers and just drop dead beautiful.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

car2ner said:


> Our boy is WGSL and he works great...when he wants to. He is just like my husband, pouring great effort into what he enjoys and using economy of energy for things not as interesting. He is confident and strong with a good sense of humor (you can't convince me dogs can't play jokes on us). He is curious and yes, can be protecftive. And he is gorgeous. He literally stops traffic. OK, hubby doesn't stop traffic with his looks...the comparison ends there.
> 
> For IPO you will have to find something that is very valuable to your dog to get the focus you want. Food did not do it for us. Toys work better for holding my boy's attention.


Oh yes. There absolutely is such a thing as Dog Jokes! I've had two jokesters in my life--so much fun!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> We had WGSL before my current two who are working lines and a mix between showlines and working lines.
> 
> We were very lucky as our last two WGSL had a good amount of drive for IPO and agility. Temperament was excellent, solid dogs with hardness, good active aggression and able to be a part of the daily family life. Health was great.
> 
> ...



I can't wait for your puppy to get here either!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Right now I'm kinda happy I still have a few months as I am prepping and preparing to do both my IPO1 and IPO2 with Zefra.

I am excited to bring her home and start a new puppy but also remember how completely nutty Zefra was until 2 years old and am both thrilled and scared..Lol.


----------

